# Please vote for Brinsley Animal Rescue



## RosL (Oct 3, 2011)

Brinsley Animal Rescue is the only rescue for rabbits that is in the running for a prize payout from Feel Good Park. Please give them your vote.

You can find the voting site here http://www.facebook.com/FeelGoodPark?sk=app_112173728871661

It would be nice to see an independent rescue get the public support and the prize, as they are often overlooked in favour of more well known rescue organisations. Every vote counts, so don't delay, vote today.


----------

